# My CFL Lowryder 2 grow - first grow!



## QueenBee (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Guys. Well... Im new to this but Ive just started a few Lowryders and figure its a good idea to get myself into these forums and get some advice and stuff! This is my first grow but Ive been searching the internet for loads of info so I know some stuff; Im always amazed by some of the simple questions people keep asking - do a google search! Anyways, Id just like some advice that would fit my circumstances, stuff I might not have read about.

So... I planted 10 Lowryder 2 seeds on Wed 30th July, 8 were through by about Mon/Tue (4th/5th Aug). The other 2 sprouted but they kinda went wrong getting out of their seeds and so i threw them out. I got a 250 watt dual spectrum cfl and they went under that on Wed 6th Aug. Im using Miracle Grow compost which says it has nutrients for 3 months and Lowryders only take 60 days so I dont think Im going to add any more nutes, at least not for a couple of weeks - what do people think? So theyve been under the cfl for about 5 days with an 18/6 cycle (put them round the blue side for growing) and theyre doing great under it (I think!). They were quite uneven in size when they started but they seem to be catching up under the light. Ill put some of my pics on. Ive heard people use epsom salts to keep the soil PH down - when is this usually needed, is it a good idea? 

Id really appreciate any helpful comments. Thanks!

***All this is LIES! I do not break the law  All pictures are from the internet. These comments are just stories for funsies  ***


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 11, 2008)

looks like your off to a good start there bro some bigger pots will be in order in about a week, but apart from that very nice , you r right about nutes in soil but when they start gettin up to about the third or fourth set of leaves it might pay to give them a 1/4 strengh feed of some nutes to give em a kick,hoona uses nutes pretty rapidly and your medium might not see out your gro.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 11, 2008)

FYI Im not a bro Im a.. Ho?! Thanks for the reply, great to have people involved! Im thinking of putting them into the cut off bottoms of 2 pint milk bottles coz theyre quite deep, easy to neatly fit under the light together and the clear plastic means i can see if the roots are too packed!

I just remembered one question I have. My plan is to take out the males but use the pollen on one part of one female plant so I get a few seeds but not all over. Is this a good idea? You can still smoke the bud if it makes seeds right?!

What do people think of the light? I read a lot about lights and in the end I was so confused I just got the envirolight coz I thought with the dual spectrum you cant go wrong and its easier, but I do realise theyre not as good as the HPS. I was thinking of getting an additional 125 watt red cfl for when they start flowering. If there were 4 females under the 250w dual and a 125w red would that be enough?

Thanks for your help!

***All this is LIES! I do not break the law  All pictures are from the internet. These comments are just stories for funsies  ***


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 11, 2008)

Couple more pics. This is at the end of their fifth day under the light. I repotted one of the little pot ones and one of the bigger pot ones in milk bottle bottomsand the other 2 from the little pots into the slightly bigger pots. Im going to need more pots very soon!

***All this is LIES! I do not break the law  All pictures are from the internet. These comments are just stories for funsies  ***


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2008)

i had 3 diesel lowryders die still in the seed, so i know how that feels. What u got looks good tho, keep it up sis, good luck.


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2008)

wiked just saw ur milk bottle pots lol i did that on my grow to start with lol, check my signiture for a link lol


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok so theyve all been repotted. Ive used mostly milk bottle bottoms, ones in a pot noodle pot (classy, I know) and 2 from the smaller pots have only been moved up to the degradable pots that the others were in but its still more room for them. Theyve just gone back in for their 7th day under the light. I think theyre looking great. Theyre named A-H in order of size so I can keep an eye on whos doing better etc. D has now overtaken A and is the biggest and bushiest!

***All this is LIES! I do not break the law  All pictures are from the internet. These comments are just stories for funsies  ***


----------



## wackymack (Aug 12, 2008)

kill the foil and turn the cfl horizontally to give more exposure for the plants and set up a reflector,when u get some males put them outside and collect the pollen and breed the best lookin female to ensure more seeds and hopefully a greater resulting plants

the girls will smell so much,i grew a 1.5oz wit cfls and it reeked for a month 

im interested in your grow


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 12, 2008)

Woa theyve grown loads in a day! Im actually quite impressed with the light. Anyone think Im going to need more lights? I want to get the males out now to give them more room but another 10 days or so till they start showing their sex. Waiting...

***All this is LIES! I do not break the law  All pictures are from the internet. These comments are just stories for funsies  ***


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 12, 2008)

wackymack said:


> kill the foil and turn the cfl horizontally to give more exposure for the plants and set up a reflector,when u get some males put them outside and collect the pollen and breed the best lookin female to ensure more seeds and hopefully a greater resulting plants
> 
> the girls will smell so much,i grew a 1.5oz wit cfls and it reeked for a month
> 
> im interested in your grow


 
Thanks for your comment! (thanks everyone else too tho!) I would be a bit worried about trying to get the cfl horizontal incase it fell on them and also when its like this they can go all round it... no?! Is a reflector something I need to buy or can I make it? Would shiny white material be better than the foil? If I could find something. 

Was your 1.5oz that you grew a lowryder? I have no idea what kind of yield to expect, Im quite aware it could end up being a gram a plant or something! (fingers crossed for more tho obv). If anyone could let me know what kind of yields they got off similar lowryder grows that would be useful!

***All this is LIES! I do not break the law  All pictures are from the internet. These comments are just stories for funsies  ***


----------



## wackymack (Aug 12, 2008)

order one more light and it will be plenty,big pots will reward you greatly,get like a 2-3 gal pot,lowryders send there roots deep as hell


----------



## kukooi (Aug 12, 2008)

once they flower with 4 females you might want to put in another bulb with red spectrums never hurts eh?


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 13, 2008)

Nothing much to report today. Theyre settling into their new pots nicely. This is them nearly at the end of their 7th day under the light. Most of them were up a day or two before they went under the light so Im counting this as day 9. 

I think Im going to get a 125w red envirolight soon. Ive just been looking at 'Lowberry' seeds (Lowryder crossed with blueberry to give an autoflowering little blueberry cross) does anyone know anything about them? Any good? I like the autoflowering thing, I think its going to make things a lot easier.

By the way that little one is one of the Lowryders I said had died. It isnt quite dead so I wanted to give it a chance but its totally screwed up, I might as well chuck it, poor thing


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2008)

i grew diesel low ryders an got bout 3 quarters per plant under a 250w hps. Id try and double ur yeild by fimming them or topping them b4 they start budding.
GROWFAQ


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 13, 2008)

Just a pic to show their growth so far!

Cheers Mr West, I was wondering if I should do that. What age do you do that at? I might attempt it on one or two, depending on how many girls I get


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 13, 2008)

"Locate the very top of your plant and cut through the main stem just below the newest growth. This should be done after the 3rd or 4th leaf set but can be done at any time after the 3rd leaf set."

Mine are getting their 3rd set of leaves already so this is something I might have to think about pretty soon...


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2008)

yep, i like the photo of ur progress. It reminds me of this utube clip
YouTube - full marijuana grow timelapse


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 13, 2008)

Lol, thats wicked! Wish I could fast forward mine!


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 13, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> So... I planted 10 Lowryder 2 seeds on Wed 30th July, 8 were through by about Mon/Tue (4th/5th Aug). The other 2 sprouted but they kinda went wrong getting out of their seeds and so i threw them out. I got a 250 watt dual spectrum cfl and they went under that on Wed 6th Aug. Im using Miracle Grow compost which says it has nutrients for 3 months and Lowryders only take 60 days so I dont think Im going to add any more nutes, at least not for a couple of weeks - what do people think? So theyve been under the cfl for about 5 days with an 18/6 cycle (put them round the blue side for growing) and theyre doing great under it (I think!). They were quite uneven in size when they started but they seem to be catching up under the light. Ill put some of my pics on. Ive heard people use epsom salts to keep the soil PH down - when is this usually needed, is it a good idea?
> 
> ...


*Hi..I didn't read all the thread, but hers my 2 cents... IF and I say IF you're set on MG soil I wouldn't nute as you said, till flower if alls going well... epsom salts is for Mg.... dolomite lime mixed into soil or added to water will help maintain a neutral PH..I started using it this year and have only checked my PH once and all growing like mad..
vinegar ...down, baking soda ...up.... but after reading I might suggest a proper PH adjustment product... still reading up on that....
luck...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 13, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> "Locate the very top of your plant and cut through the main stem just below the newest growth. This should be done after the 3rd or 4th leaf set but can be done at any time after the 3rd leaf set."
> 
> Mine are getting their 3rd set of leaves already so this is something I might have to think about pretty soon...


*The plant in my avatar was topped at 6".....*


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 15, 2008)

Just a little picture update. Really noticing the growth now


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 15, 2008)

Comparrison picture update!


----------



## 420Matt (Aug 15, 2008)

Im pretty sure if you still isolate the pollen, it will still spread all over the plant(s) from a natural pollenization process. If you want to pollenize, take them to a separate room. Also, if they seed, the buds will be fine to smoke, just up to 60% less potent then they would have been if they weren't pollenated.


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice grow so far. Good luck to you.


----------



## powhitetrashomie (Aug 15, 2008)

Your plants are looking good and healthy. Can't wait to see how they turn out.

po


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2008)

they propper little plants now, get them in some big bucket sized pots and see them explode. maybe thats what happens, it does under my hps lol.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 15, 2008)

I do need some better pots. I want square ones. The thing is tho I cant put them all in much bigger pots or they wont all fit under the light!!! Ideally I guess I could find some narrow but very deep pots... Hmm.... When I find out which are girls, say there are 4, they can go in big pots and they would fit fine. Oh decisions decisions. Ive moved them round a bit so the ones on the red side get some blue light. The ones on the blue side do seem to be doing better but then I put the best ones on that side to start with! Sorry Im just rambing to myself now, Ill try think of some constructive stuff for later...


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2008)

well yes its tricky wen space is limited I'm the same , i can get 6 med sized pots or 4 bigger ones in my room. Tall deep pots would be good but i cant find any. It will be better once u have weeded out the boys lol no pun intended. Your doing good rotating the plants if u cant get a light mover or its impractical. Keep it up QueenBee lol


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 16, 2008)

Cheeers! Im considering using fizzy pop bottles - theyre deep but not much wider than the pots theyre in now...

I cant wait till the girls show themselves, should start happening next week, very exciting! Heres a quick pic from today. Theyre nice and bushy but theyre not growing upwards a lot. Should I move the light away a bit so they stretch a bit?


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2008)

i wouldn't do that, u don't really want them to stretch. They will stretch enough when u change the lighting schedule to 12/12. they get weaker if they stretch so try and keep them as unstreched as u can.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 16, 2008)

Righty-o, Ill keep the light nice and close! But Im planning on keeping them on 18/6 all the way thru - this is whats recommended by the Lowryder creator person. Theyre auto-flowering so they dont need the 12/12.

Well Ive just spent 2 hours putting them all into bottles, with black bags round the bottles to keep the light off the roots. Theyre late in going to bed because of this but Im sure theyl be fine. Now theyv all got room to spread downwards!


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2008)

looks good have they got plenty of drainage? the roots need oxygen more than anything. thats why we let them dry out b4 we water them lol


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 16, 2008)

Yep I cut holes in the bottoms of the bottles. Heres a pic I just took


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2008)

Tatty teddy lol my girlfriend has one of those hanging off her fone lol. looks like ur nicely set up for a grow now. I think u might need to up grade the pots size wise in a month or so. On a normal 12/12 strain my plants get a quite bit root bound in 10 inch pots but still gives me an oz and a half lol.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea the teddys watching over them making sure theyre alright!

I wont get an oz off these, lowryder are dwarfs and quick flowering (60 days from seed to harvest) so you dont get a huge yield. Im hoping for maybe an oz or so off 4 plants, all being well, given my circumstances. They seem to be doing finein their new pots but they dont fit under it as well which sucks. Think Im going to get another dual cfl but maybe just a 125w one...


----------



## wackymack (Aug 17, 2008)

push your lr and u can easily achieve 1.5oz a plant its possible,ive accomplished it and wit 1 125w cfl,kinda like urs but i got mine in a horizontal reflector.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 17, 2008)

What do you mean by push?! Lol. Thats awesome wackymack, youve given me hope! How big were your pots and what light cycle did you use. Its great to know it can be done with a cfl! Thanks


----------



## hmmm123 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Wants to know too wackymack* 

Looking good queenbee. Think they look better than mine did at that age! Keep up the good work. I'm going to be watching with great intrested. Wish i had green fingers like that lol. 



wackymack said:


> push your lr and u can easily achieve 1.5oz a plant its possible,ive accomplished it and wit 1 125w cfl,kinda like urs but i got mine in a horizontal reflector.


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2008)

have u got a reflector for ur cfl?


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 17, 2008)

hmmm123 said:


> *Wants to know too wackymack*
> 
> Looking good queenbee. Think they look better than mine did at that age! Keep up the good work. I'm going to be watching with great intrested. Wish i had green fingers like that lol.


Thanks! Ive been looking at yours a lot too, its great to see a similar grow just a bit ahead! I dont think Ive got particularly green fingers. I was so worried coz Id read so much it seemed so hard but with just water, a light and some miracle grow soil (and some milk bottles) theyre doing great! I havnt done much! When do the problems start??!! Im scared! Or in a few days it'll be like congratulations - youve grown 8 very healthy males!! 

I think the main difference between our grows is that your light was so far away for a long time and they wernt getting most of the light. But thats just my guess, and I still think yours look awesome!

Mr west - no I dont have a reflector, they just seem too expensive for me, I chose to spend more money on the light and get the best light I could afford. Ive got the bear card which is shiny white so Im hoping thats catching some stray light for them. Im keeping things as simple and cheap as poss!


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 17, 2008)

Some pics from before they went to bed a couple of hours ago. Thats the end of day 11 under the light, about day 14 or 15 overall. Im still not sure when to count day one as


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking good QueenBee. Those some healthy sexy plants like there mother eh? haha Take it ez and keep them girls looking good. .Im doing a small micro grow with bagseed my self in a 3ft sqare space with CFL's.

Pce


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol cheers
Just another sneaky pic to show their growth today - these pics are just 5 and a half hours apart!


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 17, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Some pics from before they went to bed a couple of hours ago. Thats the end of day 11 under the light, about day 14 or 15 overall. Im still not sure when to count day one as


Some people start from the day the plants first sprout above ground, others start from when the seeds were first planted. I suppose it's not technically a plant until is sprouts.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 17, 2008)

I think C's a girl!!!!!! It seems early but theres defo some little white hairs! Thats the only one tho I think. The hairs seem to make it quite obvious with the girls but Im not sure what Im looking for with the males. A lot of the new bud growth fits the description of 'little balls'. Im going to do some more research... But yay for C!!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 17, 2008)

queenbeezee,i used a 3gal pot bc the roots dig deep,i used a 17:30/6:30 light schedule. by push i mean feed it with nutes till it shows a little burn,then carefully trim off "useless" leaves that prohibit growth bc u want to exploit the light for all its energy and by removing some leaves it will forcefully make the plant grow bigger than what it would really be as is,mine grew to about 19in,i gave it 72days total and it was the shit,and flush for 17days bc it takes a few days for all the nutes to diminish completly and then for about 14days,the plant(s) start to convert all of its moleculer structure into glucose and sucrose making the final product sweet,tasty and smooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooth,u dont need to use molasses,let the laws of nature do the job,and before the murder you will see the leaves look horrid and sickly but let it be oh let it bee queen


----------



## mr west (Aug 17, 2008)

heres a pic that helped me. puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the pic. Ive seen that before but I think its harder to tell whether things are new bud growth or those male bud things. Whereas the female seems to be quite obvious. I dont like only finding one female, hope some more change soon. I may go and strain my eyes a bit more trying to find minute buds and hairs. I think D'd a boy which is dissapointing coz thats the biggest one but like I said Im not as sure with the boys. 

Well 3 gals is about 13-14 litres according to google. My bottles are 2 litres so Im going to be needing lots bigger pots...


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 17, 2008)

This is what I think at the mo:

A. Girl
B. Boy
C. Girl
D. Boy
E. Boy
F. Boy
G. Unsure
H. Unsure

But its still early days.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

well ive found that boys grow faster and more leggy and show sex first and the girls tend to stay more bushy and show late so if u have some unsures its a good chance its a girl.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 18, 2008)

Yea Im really hoping that G and H are girls because they dont have anything. Theyre the smallest ones. Im surprised how early it happened, I was examining them and noticed C has the white hair things. I think A has one hair! Hoping thats not just a bit of fluff or something! But I only planted them on the 30th so at most yesterday was day 17 and at least one of the girls was obvious, its a bit early isnt it? That normal? Fingers crossed for G and H. B, D, E and F are now the furthest away from the light, giving A, C, G and H the most light possible. C is right in the middle!


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2008)

if u were growing 12/12 strains the one that showed fem firdt would be the one to clone the hell out ofthey the alpha females so to speak lol. My dlr's showed at 3 weeks so u got soe faster than me lol


----------



## hmmm123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hope you get some girls! Glad now i only got the one girl both wouldn't have fit in my cab now there too big lol.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 19, 2008)

Im confused about the sexing now. C is definately definately a girl, she has lots of the white hairs. Still think A is too. But one of the 'balls' off D has turned into a leaf and the other balls are kind of opening up. Are little white hairs going to come out?! The only boy im confident about is B, he seems to have a good couple of pairs of little balls! I hope D is a girl coz thats the strongest biggest one. So just waiting some more, waiting to see if more white hairs appear! It makes sense that A B and C have shown themselves first coz they were up first.

So... if the little 'balls' start opening up, does that mean theyre not balls?!?!

Bless C being the alpha female! Shes called Crystabell. Sounds soooo white trash (no offence any crystabells out there) but theres a private joke for me in there!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 19, 2008)

pictorals will help morals


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol OK, but my camera doesnt get that close up. This is the best I can get of B, you can see the little balls sticking out...?!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 19, 2008)

cant see but there looking good and healthy.start pushin them if u want max yeild and make a seperate area for the males so u can decide witch one you like to breed wit the best looking gal


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 19, 2008)

Cool thanks, I will help them as much as poss but Im not sure about cutting leaves off and stuff you talked about before! I dont think I know enough to start lopping things off! When I know the sexes for definate Ill probably kill all but 2 males (one spare) and put them outside or something. The Joint Doctor grow guide says to use a 1-2-1 fertiliser from about now so Im going to start looking for some such stuff


----------



## wackymack (Aug 19, 2008)

a 1-2-1 is low,i use 18-25-22 flowering mix thats half to 3/4 strength than recomended,full strenght tends to be too much.when it starts budding up thats when u start clipin leaves,its an art form that requires skill and knowledge and previous history,but if you ask questions than you can prob at least hit an oz a plant,if you grow for a longer time and try lr2 you can get maxxxxx yeild.you can have your light 3in above the plants any closer and it burns the leaves.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 19, 2008)

This is lr2. So what age do you start the clipping? Its just I thought the buds didnt need light coz the leaves get the light and do what they do with it and then pump the energy to the buds. Thats my understading so Im a little dubious about cutting leaves off! Its definatley something Ill look into more though, do a little more research! My light is very very close, probably less than an inch in places; I havnt had any burning yet but maybe I should move it a bit just to be safe.


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 19, 2008)

impressive plants!
Grow ON!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 20, 2008)

awesome lookin!!!!


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 20, 2008)

Extra 125 watt dual cfl just added  Hope it doesnt get too hot now. Stupid weathers not exactly hot so it should be fine. It does seem Im wasting a lot of the light having them vertical but I just cant find a secure way of keeping them horizontal (cant really afford special reflector base thingys). Im hoping when they get bigger theyll go nicely around the lights rather than underneath.

They got a tiny bit of miracle grow in their water yesterday, just a bit coz Im very wary of nutes. I need to get some better stuff tho, obv miracle grow isnt ideal.

I can confirm that A and G are girlies too. G is now called Ginny (big Potter fan lol) and Im working on a name for A. B, male, is Borris lol just coz its fun. I dont know what's going on with D , probably male. Think E and F are boys so just H left to show 

Liking the smilies today


----------



## hmmm123 (Aug 20, 2008)

You could be cheap and cheerful like i was when hanging my 125 dual cfl. Just drilled a hole big enough to fit my holder for the bulb, slid the bulb though the hole and then screwed it into the holder. Bit tricky holding the bulb on one side of the cab and the bulb holder on the other side while screwing the bulb in, but it can be done lol. Granted it is fixed in place but i just lift my plant up instead of lowering the light.

There looking good by the way!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 20, 2008)

you really should put the cfls horizontally and make a reflector,they will grow faster


----------



## mammal (Aug 20, 2008)

excellent work so far!

you can make your own reflector really easily to lay them horiztonally, heres a pic from my grow to show you:







see my journal in my sig for more pics.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 20, 2008)

looking good Queen. Keeping them girls sexy I c. Keep it up homegurl.


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 21, 2008)

great grow, I just ordered Lowryder 2 X ak47 feminised so I am stoked....just curious, did you use 24/7 lighting? Thanks


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2008)

18/6 is bout best that ive found for lowryders


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 21, 2008)

Got some awesome new pics for you courtesy of my bfs camera phone. (Zoom in for best detail) You can see pistils and balls and all sorts!

At the mo:

A - Girl
B - Boy
C - Girl
D - Boy
E - Boy
F - Boy
G - Girl
H - Not sure

Im using an 18/6 cycle and plan to keep using that all the way through, though joint doctor says you can reduce it to 16/8 at the end (or maybe middle... or something anyway) with no loss of yield.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 21, 2008)

Just another one from the top for comparison purposes (poop quality as off my phone!)


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

my first lot of lowryders i swtched to 12/12 bout 6 weeks in but still got bout 3 quaters per plant. It dont look like im gonna get nearly as much off the 1 i got now lol. ur plants are looking realy nice, will u be breeding with on of ur males or u gonna castrate the lot lol?


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 22, 2008)

Im planning on trying to pollinate one part of one plant. Ive heard the pollen can spread but I think Ill chance it. I think C and D will be bred as D is the biggest and strongest and C showed herself first. Im just keeping them together for a few more days to make sure they are what I think they are then the boys are being seperated. Somehow, havnt thought of the details yet! When do the males release the pollen?


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2008)

i never grew my males out that long but id say bout week seven the sacks should be open, keep an eye on them. Once they are open then everything in the area will get a squirt of the pollen lol.


----------



## buddha42Osmoka (Aug 22, 2008)

wow things lookin good. were did u get the seeds?


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 23, 2008)

I got the seeds from a local shop that sells bongs and seeds and stuff. They had an official looking Lowryder label on tho; my guess is they bought them from the website and stuck an extra tenner on! By the way all 10 seeds did germinate but I messed about with them while they germinating and I think thats why 2 died. I used crap soil to plant the seeds then got some better stuff and thought it would be a good idea to replant them but it came at a price (A, B and C wernt repotted when they were germinating, therefore they came through first and thats probably why theyv ended up showing sex first)

Right... Well Im now sure H is a boy so out of the 8 plants A C and G are girls. Not too bad, 3's better than none!

I still dont want to kill the useless males. I have cut the tip off E just to see what happens (E for Experiment lol). F is in the bathroom, for decoration!

The boys have been moved away from the light mostly so that A C and G are more spread out and are the ones directly under the lights. I keep giving them a bit of miracle grow, not sure how much its helping but they dont seem to mind it at least. Still need some bloom nutes but they'l have to wait til payday!

Ive got a question - D is the biggest stongest male but B has grown lots more balls quickly while D is a lot slower with the ball growing. Which is the best to use for seeds? The stronger plant or the seemingly more fertile one? Im now thinking B so it gives its girl offspring the good sex part forming genes. Does that make sense?!


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2008)

id go with the strongest one personaly i think lol theone with lots of balls sounds good too maybe do two buds and see wich gives better seeds and plants lol


----------



## buddha42Osmoka (Aug 23, 2008)

how tall is the biggest plant?


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 25, 2008)

I have yet again forgotten to measure them but I will defo do it tomorrow. Heres some pics from today.

First and second pics are of Crystabell, shes getting taller and is looking more buddy with little clusters of white hairs forming. Shes not very bushy tho

Third pic is of A (still havnt decided on a name). Shes the bushiest but isnt quite as tall as C, not by much tho

Fourth pic is of Ginny, she is the shortest but is bushier than Crystabell.

A and Ginny dont seem as advanced in the flowering department as Crystabell.

Fifth pic of Borris showing his dangly bits! Thinking I will use D not B for breeding as he is a lot lot bushier but cant help admire B's masculinity lol


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2008)

looking good QueenBee, nice thick stems u got going there.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 26, 2008)

yep, lookin thick as shit lol


----------



## wackymack (Aug 26, 2008)

i think you got original lowryder and not its beefed up sis.lr2 would have a shitload of pistils by now


----------



## hmmm123 (Aug 27, 2008)

There coming on well queenbee, keep it up!


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Well... I moved the smaller 125w light last night. I moved it down so instead of them both being above the plants the big ones on top and the little one is at the side - Im hoping this will let the light get to more of the plants. I opened the cupboard today and noticed the growth already so Im thinking they like the new set up! (Its also been put like this for the benefit of my little el nino babies that you might have seen dotted about the cupboard every now and again. Theyre about 7-10 days old now but are still just a side line, not sure what Im doing with them yet coz theyll need 12/12 light at some point...)

The pic of the one out the grow-room is D, hes so wide and bushy! Question tho - B's balls are opening up to reveal 4 little dangly bits. That doesnt mean he producing pollen does it? There doesnt appear to be any pollen, are they meant to open up and then they produce pollen? Ive taken him out just incase. Theres a close up pic of these balls, dont know if you can make it out...


----------



## buddha42Osmoka (Aug 27, 2008)

i would keep lowryders under 16/8 lite all the way through. they say 12/12 may decrease the yield.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea I plan on keeping them on 18/6 all the way through, thats why I dont know what to do! 

Finally measured them...

A - 9 inches
C - 13 inches
G - 7 inches


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooooooh!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 29, 2008)

hairy bitch eh???  >>>>


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

nice baby buds u got there QueenBee, have they a smell yet?


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2008)

those little balls will open into tiny flowers soon thats when its too late lol tiny yellow flowers and yellow pollen.


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 29, 2008)

Theyve been smelling a bit now for a few weeks, they started off like tomato plant smell and became more and more weedy, now they just have a nice mix of each, nothing too strong... yet!

A is having some problems tho  Some of her leaves are going brown and patchy. Hoping its some sort of defficency or pH problem and not a disease. Hopefully getting some stuff to help pH and some nutes etc soon...


----------



## wackymack (Aug 29, 2008)

they are going to smell up your whole house!no joke and thats a gaurentee.


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2008)

is the leaf thing all over the plants or just the lower oldser leavs?.. Yeah they will smell like a dealers house. Might be time to start burning insens or getting 1 of those plug in airwhick gadgets


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 30, 2008)

Mostly the bottom ones but some around the middle too 

Theyre only making my room smell a bit at the mo. I live by myself so its only really my mum coming round thats a problem but the amount of times shes come round when theres been smoke everywhere... dont think she'll notice / mind. Might be a good idea to have some insense stashed somewhere tho


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2008)

it might just be age on the leavs but keep an eye and if it spreads to the higher leavs look at this.
http://www.gardenscure.com/420/nursery-reference/107512-revised-complete-guide-sick-plants-ph.html


----------



## QueenBee (Aug 31, 2008)

The girls got repotted last night. The tubs arnt that much deeper unfortunately but they are wider so they can spread out a bit more.

I got some calcified seaweed and mixed that in with the new soil. They seem to be settling in OK. I also got some more nutes that are fot tomato plants but what the hell.

The boys are pollening, Im just waiting for D to oepn up a few more flowers then ill get some pollen and kill them when I can bring myself to do it / be arsed.

Weird thing - when i opened the cupboard after their sleep Crystabell had little water droplets all over her leaves. Im thinking its come out of her as there cant be anywhere else its come from (unless the air) but its only on Crystabell!!

Photos are roots, roots, C, A, G and all together


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 31, 2008)

Are you growing those out of 20 oz bottles QB? They are nice for such small root space. How old are they now? 3 weeks? bout half way there!!! I cant wait till payday so I can order some LR#2 X Auto AK47..ummmmgonna be so amazing

Pce


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 2, 2008)

Not sure what 20oz is in bottles! They were 2 litre bottles. It took 20 litres of soil to repot them so thats about 8 litres of soil each now.

They are about 1 month old now - halfway! The AK-47 one looks good, I like the look of Lowberry.

I tried pollinating a couple of bits last night, didnt seem to be actually getting any pollen on them but I probably did and I didnt want to overdo it.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 2, 2008)

You should probably get another CFL and then when flowering convert straight over to the red spectrum as the blue spec has more eneregy. Other than that you look real good


----------



## superryder (Sep 7, 2008)

iam growing diesel lowryder and iam useing a 250 watt heat light think it will work ok? and when my plants start to flower think they will stink the house out even tho my grow room is next to my window ????


----------



## hmmm123 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep i think they will stink your house out! I have one lowryder-2 female just over 7weeks in, a carbon fillter and you can still smell it around the house even though i have a filter and the window open most the time!



superryder said:


> iam growing diesel lowryder and iam useing a 250 watt heat light think it will work ok? and when my plants start to flower think they will stink the house out even tho my grow room is next to my window ????


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 7, 2008)

The 250 watt cfl should be fine, its been good for me so far. But is it a dual one coz youre meant to have blue light for the first few weeks then red light for flowering. Mine dont smell that much but then Im not bothered if they do so maybe Im not noticing it as much.

Anyways, I think they were getting too hot in the little cupboard and I think thats harmed them a bit, C in particular. Ive therefore moved them into a bigger cupboard. Ive managed to get the 250 watt cfl on its side too with some cellotape! The plastic isnt getting very hot now its on its side so Im confident the cellotape will be OK. Im going to get some electricians tape round it instead asap tho, just to be safe. The new cupboard doesnt get as hot so I think they'll like it better. Not sure how fast the buds are meant to grow but Im thinking theyv slowed down in developent, maybe coz of the heat. Theyre still OK tho, Im hoping theyl get back to normal soon.


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 7, 2008)

Just some more pics from tonight. 

Pics are A, C, G and all together. C is the one Im most worried about, she has droopy leaves that dont look overly healthy. A and G seem fine now tho, I just want some major bud growth!

For anyone interested in the el nino; I let them get way too dry and it killed some of their leaves a bit. Theyre recoving fine but obv not the greatest thing to happen. Just repotted them tonight so hopefully theyll have a little growth spurt. Still not sure what Im doing with them, theyre more for something to play with when the lowryers are done. Does anyone know, can I veg them for 6 weeks? Will they only start showing sex when the light cycle changes? When the description says 9 weeks flowering, is that from when you change the light cycle or when they start showing sex?


----------



## wackymack (Sep 7, 2008)

u dont have lr2,u got the original lr,it wouldve been a big bud by now


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 7, 2008)

Well that sucks. I love your helpful and cheering comments wackymack. Awesome


----------



## wackymack (Sep 7, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Well that sucks. I love your helpful and cheering comments wackymack. Awesome


 
lol,that sucks for u then bc orig lr has a very low yeild ratio


----------



## dangreen (Sep 7, 2008)

That is Defiantly not a Original Lowryder. Original Lowryder looks like my picture below, thats a LR#2 needs longer to flower.


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 8, 2008)

Thankyou Dan, Im sticking with the thought that they are. Anyway tho they are what they are and I will love them either way


----------



## Kludge (Sep 8, 2008)

Just finished reading the whole thread, great job so far.

Can't wait to see what your yeild is under those CFL's.

Oh and 20 oz = .6 Liters


----------



## dangreen (Sep 8, 2008)

You will like the LR#2 a lot better, more potent better taste and yield.


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Just some more pics from tonight.
> 
> Pics are A, C, G and all together. C is the one Im most worried about, she has droopy leaves that dont look overly healthy. A and G seem fine now tho, I just want some major bud growth!
> 
> For anyone interested in the el nino; I let them get way too dry and it killed some of their leaves a bit. Theyre recoving fine but obv not the greatest thing to happen. Just repotted them tonight so hopefully theyll have a little growth spurt. Still not sure what Im doing with them, theyre more for something to play with when the lowryers are done. Does anyone know, can I veg them for 6 weeks? Will they only start showing sex when the light cycle changes? When the description says 9 weeks flowering, is that from when you change the light cycle or when they start showing sex?


Ive veged for 12 weeks b4 and they start showing pre sex at about 3 months when they get mature. ElNino is spozed to be a killer smoke. I got 5 fem seeds waiting for xmas lol or just after.

Are you feeding them anything?


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> Ive veged for 12 weeks b4 and they start showing pre sex at about 3 months when they get mature. ElNino is spozed to be a killer smoke. I got 5 fem seeds waiting for xmas lol or just after.
> 
> Are you feeding them anything?


El Nino is a great smoke - I got the seeds out of a bag of it! Hope theyre not crossed with something crap! Feeding which? The Lowryders have had one feeding of some tomato plant nutes. The el nino are in miracle grow organic soil so they shouldnt need aything yet I dont think. I think Ill start 12/12 on the el ninos when the Lowryder are finished then, they should be big strong plants by then. Can I do it before 3 months of vegging? When the LR are done they will beee..... about 7 weeks old. Hmm.

Some close ups of A and C. C is by far the most advanced in the budding, shes always been ahead tho 

Do you think the problem with C was the heat? Will it affect her still or will she make a full recovery? Her leaves are still a bit droopy and crepey (dont know if thats a work, like crinkly?)


----------



## Dually (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow dude, ive read your whole grow. Ive just started my first grow about 3 weeks (started germination). Its exciting to see what others grows are like. Basically I been reading forums like crazy the past 3 weeks to learn everything, lol. Im excited to see how your yeild will end. My setup is nothing special, just some cfls and 3 plants. Havent determined sex yet. Was just some bag seed. Ive basically started my plants on 12/12. Well see how they end. =P. I want to make my own grow journal, just too lazy lol. Your first couple weeks reminds me of me. I kept running into my room checking on my plants every couple hours, taking pictures lol. This is too crazy...


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 8, 2008)

dude, I read your whole journal about 2 weeks ago (I thought I had subscribed, I guess not) and you're plants have done great! did you move then to a different closet than what they were in at first? anyways, yeah you can put the el nino in 12/12 whenever you want (I guess after the lr2 finish) and 7 weeks will be great for veg. I normally only veg for 3-4 weeks.

ready to watch the rest of your grow now that I know I'm subscribed!


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi new people!

Jackonthebox - They were moved a couple of days ago from my bedroom closet which which was square and quite small to the spare room closet which is longer so they have more room now. And coz its bigger its a bit cooler for them which they really need I think.

Dually - I hope your grow goes well. I havnt used anything special either so it does seem to be possible! I havnt heard of doing the 12/12 lighting from the beginning, tho I guess that should encourage them to show sex as soon as they can. The plants will probably be a lot smaller than normal tho wouldnt they? Tho thats not neccecerily a bad thing. You get so excited about them at first dont you?! Lol, all the pictures. If youre new to this too then Id defo recommend the Lowryders or some other automatic, they just get on and do it themselves! And obv theyre a lot quicker! I want some AK47 Lowryder or Lowberry (Lowryder crossed with blueberry) or even the Lowberry AK47 cross


----------



## Kludge (Sep 9, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Does anyone know, can I veg them for 6 weeks? Will they only start showing sex when the light cycle changes? When the description says 9 weeks flowering, is that from when you change the light cycle or when they start showing sex?


No one seemed to answer your questions so here ya go:

Yes, you can veg any non-auto-flowering plant for eternity. Some of the big seed houses will keep a mother plant in veg for years.

Plants can show sex before flowering so yes they can show sex when vegging. Plants will begin to grow pre-flowers about 4 weeks into full veg. About 2 weeks later you might be able to tell if its sex and a full month later you should have no problem sexing. The first time I let a plant stay in veg for over a month, about two months worth, it showed itself to be female. I was so happy. 

Oh, I did have a 12/12 from seedling that took 2 months to show sex while another 12/12 from seedling, grown at the exact same time, showed in 2 weeks. Go figure, bag seeds.

Generally speaking flowering begins when you put them under 12/12. Technically speaking the full flowering phase starts few days, up to two weeks, after you put them into 12/12 light but everyone just counts the start of 12/12 as the start of flowering so you should too. I think that's why they always say add a week to the flowering time to get more out of your buds. They really are a week younger in flowering.

I wonder if the real, old school growers count flowering when actual flowering begins, when the little buds start forming and you have a bunch of white pistils shooting out all over the place.


----------



## Dually (Sep 9, 2008)

Yea dude you can 12/12 from seed to flower. Its just going to produce one straight bud basically. When their done they will be over a foot tall. This is going to be my only grow. Its like the begining of the end lol. Yea I used some bag seeds, would have been that more intresting if I had some GOOD seeds. But here check em out ...


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> El Nino is a great smoke - I got the seeds out of a bag of it! Hope theyre not crossed with something crap! Feeding which? The Lowryders have had one feeding of some tomato plant nutes. The el nino are in miracle grow organic soil so they shouldnt need aything yet I dont think. I think Ill start 12/12 on the el ninos when the Lowryder are finished then, they should be big strong plants by then. Can I do it before 3 months of vegging? When the LR are done they will beee..... about 7 weeks old. Hmm.
> 
> Some close ups of A and C. C is by far the most advanced in the budding, shes always been ahead tho
> 
> Do you think the problem with C was the heat? Will it affect her still or will she make a full recovery? Her leaves are still a bit droopy and crepey (dont know if thats a work, like crinkly?)


what temps have you got your room at?


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 12, 2008)

Im not sure what the temp is, I dont have a thermometer  but its a lot cooler in the big closet. 

Somepics for tonight, Pics are C, A, C, G and my cats reaction to me opening the closet lol!

Its about day 41 or 42 or near enough


----------



## dangreen (Sep 12, 2008)

Plants are looking good and healthy. How many weeks are your LR into?


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 12, 2008)

About 6 weeks. 3 to go!


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 12, 2008)

Whats the size of those ladies?!


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2008)

LMAO my girlfriend pulls the same face as u cat wen i open the doors to the bloom room lol but if i took a pic she would have my nuts for earings lol. My diesel is coming down tomorrow lol. Theres a pic in my jurny if u wanna see.


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 13, 2008)

mr west said:


> LMAO my girlfriend pulls the same face as u cat wen i open the doors to the bloom room lol but if i took a pic she would have my nuts for earings lol. My diesel is coming down tomorrow lol. Theres a pic in my jurny if u wanna see.


 
Your DLR looks well budded up for such a small plant! I like the thought of the grapefruit smell, never heard of that in the DLRs. Im interested in doing the LR x AK47 next. I might just give up on the el nino, they seem to be dying more and seems a lot more trouble that theyre worth, but I do want some el nino to smoke! The autos are so much easier tho I think I should stick to them for the moment, try out more of the auto varieties. Ive heard AK47 is the most potent and best yielder. Im not sure if I would get 10 reg seeds or 5 fem. For some reason I dont completely trust the fem seeds, it doesnt seem natural! Also with reg you might get more than 5 females (tho of course might get less) but you get males too so you can make seeds. Hmm, its a dilemma.

They are:
A - 28 inches
C - 24 inches
G - 23 inches

C is the best I think; shes what Id want seeds from. She has good bud growth up the main stem whereas the other 2 are more bushy and branchy but with less bud growth. Hopefully my pollination will work and Ill get a few seeds from C and D. D is still alive by the way, half in half out of a bin bag in the utility, poor D. I was going to leave him to get more pollen but I havnt done that yet and now hes still there coz of my lazyness. Hes still alive tho, still going for it despite being forgotten, awww!


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2008)

The grapefruit is the NYC diesel which is crossed with lr2 to make the diesel lowryder from the joint doctor.
Joint Doctors Diesel Ryder


----------



## dangreen (Sep 13, 2008)

My Diesel Ryders smell nothing of grapefruit now. Mainly a strong smell of cat piss/ skunk, slight undertones of something sweet. 

West how many DLR did you do in your grow i only seen one. And it seemed really small.


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2008)

i got 3 fems out of ten reg seeds the first two were monsters lol in the first half of my jurnal log thing, the link is in my signiture, its the small pheno that smells og grapfruit, well my one does an they say its spozed to


----------



## dangreen (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow sorry to hear only 3 out of 10 females . I got 7 out of 10 females all are 18 inches +. I have 1 with a different pheno little bushier lighter green leaves and much larger leaves, and its budding a lot slower but branching out more. I will check out your larger plants in your journal. What did you get for yields on the 2 larger ones?


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2008)

between jus under an oz, and 3 quarters. I think ill wait a few years b4 i try lowryders again.


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried any other crosses apart from the diesel lowryders? Im very much leaning towards getting rid of the el nino and getting some sort of autos. I think the autos are great. C is looking nice and buddy now, Im getting excited about them again!


----------



## dangreen (Sep 14, 2008)

LR#2x AK47 is great yields better then LR#2 and great AK-47 high. Auto Hindu Kush is great very stoney but only yields like 15-30grams or so and Auto Lemon Skunk is good also Auto White Russian lots of Trichomes on this from Lowlife.


 * Automatic white russian*  NEW!!!
 More info to follow but they are available now
 Here is the description form the original breeder serious seeds of  white russian:
_ "These seeds produce plants that are* fantastic in both appearance and effect.* Our most typically indica strain, White Russian is a stable cross of AK-47 and White Widow (a prize winning indica clone). Medium height, consistent plants and *dense, very resinous flower tops* (crystals appear after about 5 weeks of flowering). With such a strong indica background, the plants smell quite strong during both their growth and flowering period. In an independent seed comparison in which over 150 different seedstrains were grown out in a greenhouse, the White Russian came out as the *strongest plant* (22% THC, likely to be the strongest plant known at present!!)."_
*  Now available in female 5 packs - £39.99*


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

Helloooo. Sorry its been a while, there just doesnt seem to be anything exciting going on! They have plenty of buds but I was thinking those buds were going to swell up but they stil havnt and theyre 7 weeks now. Some of the hairs on C have gone light brown but I dont like it coz i want them to fill out before they go brown! Is that normal? Anyone have any thoughts? Looking at Hmmm's Trinity, mine just dont seem to be filling out as well. Ive been giving them some nutes but that doesnt seem to have helped. I want them nice and fat! 

Theres a big drought on here at the mo, got totally skanked off last night and paid £20 for about a fivers worth of crap that stinks of ammonia so wont be smoking that. I ended up hairdrying some leaves off D (the male plant that I luckily never got round to throwing out). They wernt great but combined with some red wine they helped! (not actually combined, I was drinking the wine lol!). Ive heard its coz most of the main dealers are muslims and its ramadan so theyre stopping doing it coz its wrong and its the sacred month or something. Its bullshit. Oh ramadans over so now I can go back to being illegal, Im sure allah will be good with that. Religion pisses me off, especially the way people say theyre religious but think they can pick and choose the rules they follow. I dont believe in God, I think we should do what makes us happy, do something good for someone else every now and again and try not to hurt other people in the process, whats wrong with that. Sorry, Im just annoyed at them for causing the drought!

Just took some pics. They actually look a bit bigger in the pics, maybe theyre ok? I dont know anymore. They dont even smell of weed much. Why?! Im so worried that everything is going to go wrong and Im skint as of next month so I need these babies!

Pics are A, A close up, A close up, C, C close up, C close up, G, G close up


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

well, well done for not chopping ur plants to ride the drought out. Thats my bigest problem, keeping my tin full while waiting for my crops to finiish lol


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

Its so hard! I have thought about it. Especially looking at the smaller buds on C where the hairs have gone brown. Im going to keep trying my hardest not to have a snip but just say I did... will it do anything? Do they have their THC yet? I dont want to ruin or even harm them and if I cut a bit off wont the plant will have to use energy healing itself rather than making me some nice buds? I know I shoudnt do it, I havnt yet but I have been fucked about so much and been waiting so much these past few days its getting harder and harder! Im having a gap in employment at the mo as well so Im so bored, not good!

Mr West - do you think they will fill out more or do they look behind? Is there something Im not doing? I need your expert opinion pleeeeease!


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

Look at the tasty ready-looking bud! I want! Its a shame its on my best one, if there was a brown haired bud on A or G I might cut it but I dont want to harm C. Also another pic of them all together. Like I said Im bored!


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

lol bless ya, u know what id do? id have a sneakt snip or two just o test lol. Have u got a microscope or something to see the trics?


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

By the way, the el ninos - theyre going totally pants. I now only have 2 because I dont think theyre going to work and its not worth it but I couldnt resist keeping 2 after getting them all that way already. I chopped off the ill looking leaves but the other leaves seem to still be going yellow and dying. They also dont seem to be growing. Ive given up on them, Im only keeping them because I cant bring myself to throw them out


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

ive never grown lr2's just diesel ryders wich are half lr2's. & weeks is a tad early for dlr's, i chopped my last one at ten weeks. But by all means have a snip to test


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

Interesting advice Mr West! I dont have a microscope I dont think but Ill have a good hunt about the house. Are the hairs any indication or might they tell a different story to the trichomes?


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

i kno how ya feel i cant thow a plant away thats not totaly dead lol. El'Nino is a big 12/12 strain so maybe a big pot would help it start acting normal somethig bucket sized would be perfect or biigger


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

trichromes tell the best story as far as i can tell but some ppl go by hairs. It is all down to what u want, if u want a buzzy heady high chop early and if u wanna get nailed to the sofa wait till u got mostly amber/ red trics.


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 21, 2008)

right i am growing 4 lr dwarf mix and loads of other plants purple widow,northern lights special,big bang fem and him gold they all sprouted apart from some seeds i started on today about two weeks since i planted my lr mix and other doing ok but ... winter is coming soon, and would my plants survive indoor missing the frost over night with one output ratio of 125watt cfl and grow with natural light aka uk cloudy. would they grow well and okay with those sort of lights no rush i want to grow now to get maximum growth for next years sept/oct but my main concern is my lr's mix will they grow and flower fine through the winter. sorry for using your thread its just that i cant find any other way to post a new one wb many thanks


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh no look what happened. Dont worry, I didnt need much convincing! I actually kinda hope its crap otherwise C might be half bald by tomorrow!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah u could probably keep them alive over the winter if they dunt get frost. The lowrders will finish in bout 9 weeks tho regardles of what u do


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

oops, how did that happen lol. so u gonna use the hair drier on it?


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 21, 2008)

okay thanks frost will not get too them lol but will lrs flower okay with that sorta light etc 9.00 am when i wake up put them outside 9/10 pm i put them indoors with 125 watt output ratio cfl and so on and on wb thanks mate


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

o8supersamxix said:


> right i am growing 4 lr dwarf mix and loads of other plants purple widow,northern lights special,big bang fem and him gold they all sprouted apart from some seeds i started on today about two weeks since i planted my lr mix and other doing ok but ... winter is coming soon, and would my plants survive indoor missing the frost over night with one output ratio of 125watt cfl and grow with natural light aka uk cloudy. would they grow well and okay with those sort of lights no rush i want to grow now to get maximum growth for next years sept/oct but my main concern is my lr's mix will they grow and flower fine through the winter. sorry for using your thread its just that i cant find any other way to post a new one wb many thanks


 
Well Ive heard that Lowryders are good for lower light levels so thats good. Im not sure about all those other vaireties. Im not sure I know what you mean tho, are you growing indoor or out? I dont think outside at this time of year would be very productive. I dont know what "with 125 watt output ratio cfl and so on" means. I would keep the Lowryder indoors with the CFL, theyll do OK with that and you wont risk the cold and the bugs etc. All I can tell you is that Lowryders seem to do good under the big CFLs; someone else (Hmmm - check their link from my page if you havnt found it already!) has one plant under a dual 125w CFL and its doing great so it can be done simply with the CFLs. Im not sure about those other varieties tho, Im only a beginner and Lowryders seem to be easier than regular ones. Is this your first grow? If so it seems a little ambitious and I would try the lowryder and maybe only a couple of other regular ones to start with and learn with. But you already have them germinated so I dont know!


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

i got two plants that are on the endangered list right now lol, but i have to be strong if i want the stone that i like lol.


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

My hairdryer just cut out... Hope its not broken. Hurry up and cool... God damn it! Lol endangered, I like that!


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 21, 2008)

indoors and outdoors but keep this in mind i want my other plants to just grow till next seasons harvst but keep them alive and avoid the frost as for my lr i dont mind on harvest size but one cfl at night will be slow growth but i dm i did have a 600 watt hps had it for a week and electric bill raised the roof and police came and took them so now i have got to use the basics i have grown before but all males lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

your kiddin man, busted for a high energy bill. A one killawatt fire puts out 1000w, surely being cold aint illegal


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 21, 2008)

bad init thats what they look out for lol i hate them so much are you female or male dont take offence


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 21, 2008)

message to queen bee sorry mate


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

Well... my hairdryer came back on and it dried to a pathetic amount as seen in the pic! I made my mini joint and I think its helped. Its so hard to tell when you want it to work so badly sat there thinking is it working?! Theyve gone to bed now tho so thatl have to do. Im now concerned tho coz it smelt the same as D's leaves, not weedy. Its more of a herby smell, maybe, dont know, I cant think what it smells like. Not bad, not nice, but not of weed! 

Supersami - I get it now, youre vegging the plants till next year? Sounds like a plan. I would keep the lowryders inside under the CFL with 18/6 light schedule, especially if youve been busted before, surely not good to have the plants outside, not only that but carrying back and forth - isnt there risk someone might see?! My Lowryder 2 are pretty big now, I wouldnt like to have to carry them back and forth every day! And Im a female lol!


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 21, 2008)

well well well dont no many females apart from my gf who grows weed lol my garden quite enclosed but surley my lr wont grow well without whats left of natural sunlight i want to make most of outside but 1 cfl wont work well all day with lr ??? thanks


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

maybe u should get some more cfl's. im running a 400 and a 250w light most the time, do u think i should be worried of rozzers bugging me for high lecy bills?


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

o8supersamxix said:


> well well well dont no many females apart from my gf who grows weed lol my garden quite enclosed but surley my lr wont grow well without whats left of natural sunlight i want to make most of outside but 1 cfl wont work well all day with lr ??? thanks


I had mine under one 250w CFL for the first month (8 plants for 3 or 4 weeks then eventually just the 3 females). I only got another light because 3 didnt fit very well under just the one light. I think 1 125 CFL could get 2 half decent lowryders. I dont think the light would be very good outside now, the CFL might actually be better? They can grow very well under just the CFLs. I really think thatd be better considering all the risk and faff of taking them outdoors. On the websites it says lowryders can be planted outside until August I think, so the end of September might be too late; not enough light. Especially with out weather. Theyd also get rained on and the wind might damage them. I think of the harsh british outdoors in September/ October / November then I think of a cosy cupboard with a lovely bright CFL... I know which Id prefer! Like I said tho Im no expert


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 21, 2008)

i get your meaning about cosy .... lol do yo no what cfl size i am on about i just get fed up trying to find money too smoke the shit i just want my own lol and its hard to get atm been trying too get some all morning still waiting lol well i keep you informed lets see what happens x


----------



## hmmm123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice to you around again queenbee! There looking good i noticed mine started to fill out alot in the last few weeks so maybe yours will do the same? Been having a closer look at your pics and you seem to have a few purple stems going maybe some sort of difcenciy? However you spell that lol. Trinity has only just started getting purple stems in the last week or so i think that's due to age though as the purple stems are only on th bigger fan leaves. What i've noticed is though once the stem goes complety purple the leave dies well in my case they have. Just a thought why they might not be budding as much as you want.


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

they do fill out at the end ived found lol. Like the last week and nothin the day or so after fat buds are urs lol


----------



## wackymack (Sep 21, 2008)

how long did it take for your lr to show sex?

my current lr2 showed all within 4days of eachother,and they were on day 10 when they started to show,and thats 12days earlier than theyre suppose to,they should be showin around today if they had waited to show,but they showed so quick so ill breed them for that reason alone,the male showed at like day 8,and the girls a few days later.

u will prob get an oz of fluffy bud


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2008)

few day s for me man, give them lots of room and they be happy


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

Supersam - I thought you said it was a 125w one but I cant remember now. You'd probably want a dual spectrum one so you have both types of light too. If you check ebay you can see what those ones look like. Theres feck all in my area at the mo, got some thai tonight, its not great (and has looooooooooads of seeds just to make it that bit crapper) but its something :/



hmmm123 said:


> Nice to you around again queenbee! There looking good i noticed mine started to fill out alot in the last few weeks so maybe yours will do the same? Been having a closer look at your pics and you seem to have a few purple stems going maybe some sort of difcenciy? However you spell that lol. Trinity has only just started getting purple stems in the last week or so i think that's due to age though as the purple stems are only on th bigger fan leaves. What i've noticed is though once the stem goes complety purple the leave dies well in my case they have. Just a thought why they might not be budding as much as you want.


Hiyaaa! I noticed the purple too, I thought Id once heard read something about it being too much water but I dont water them that often so youre probably right about a deficiency. I have given them nutes tho and theres calcified seaweed in the soil. What else could they want?!


Mine showed sex early too, maybe not 10 days, check back through my posts to see when but I remember thinking it was very early.


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh the 125 watt ratio thing, do you mean the CFL's output is equivalent to a normal 125 watt bulb? Coz that wont be enough. Type 'Dual CFL 125w' search title and decription on ebay and you'll see what I mean. They also do 250w. Theyre like massive versions of an energy saving bulb! Ive heard they cost about £2 a week to run so that shouldnt be anything too unusual on your bill, especially in Autumn or Winter.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> few day s for me man, give them lots of room and they be happy


i know,they love to dig deep,i got 1.5 oz from one lr2 like 7months back


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 22, 2008)

good news poeple i am getting a new pair of lights just got enuff money to cover lecc bills so it shoudnt be that bad a 600 watt cant wait i put pics up when i get them


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 22, 2008)

Did you get the CFLs or the other ones? Have you got lots of little seedlings now then or are you waiting for them to germinate?


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 22, 2008)

i got loads germinating seeds and plants i am getting a hps system again i sorted eectric out wb x


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you not worried about them using a lot of leccy? If theyve been round to raid you before them they might have you on a list to keep checking up on you or something?! I dont know much at all about the HPS tho, but I thought they used more elecricity. What were you using before that made your bill dodgy?

Ive been looking into this purple stems thing. I found this:

*Phosphorus (P) deficiency:* 
Figure 11 is severe phosphorus (P) deficiency during flowering. Fan leaves are dark green or red/purple, and may turn yellow. Leaves may curl under, go brown and die. Small-formed buds are another main symptom. 

But I dont know what to do about it. They have been having nutes and I used it at about the strength it recommends so I dont know if I should have been using more or that its a crap fertiliser. And theyre 7 weeks now so it seems a bit late to start adding more stuff. Its a shame coz I think it has stunted them, the buds just arnt as big as they should be by now. I also read some things saying purple stems are normal but it does seem like the leaves die after going purple so I dont think its normal. At least I know its something to watch out for next time, although Im still not sure where I went wrong, might try using good old manure next time!


----------



## mastershredder49 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey whats up? I have just read your grow journal, congrats on them healthy looking plants. Im not sure wheather i should use 10-54-10 or 16-24-24 for flowering, Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 22, 2008)

lol i have by passed the mains electric and it was using £2.50 day i get them somtime next week and good point about the rozzers and i dont really care its a herb right ? lol i no its dodgy but he who dares wins wb x and my plants aka seedlings some have got purple leves and some have purple stems surley it cant be bad ????


----------



## hmmm123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi queenbee as for the purple stems i noticed Trinity had some when she was younger, had no idea what to do about it, but i found that when i repotted her and gave her a dose on some organic nutes it seemed to put a stop to it for a while, but now she has loads like it! I'm not too bothered though cos she is due for the chop in next week i think. It's really too late to be giving her any nutes now so i guess i'll just have to wait it out and hope for the best. Yes your write if the purple stems are not too bad i noticed they seemed to take a good few weeks before the leaves curled up and died off. I guess whatever it is trinity has it worse this time though, cos within a couple of days you can see the leaves dieing off, but like i said i think that could have something to do with how old she is. 

Sorry i forgot how old are your plants now? About 7 weeks? If you plan on letting them go for as long as i have Trinity about 10 weeks then you might be ok giving them a small dose of some organic nutes just to see them though, not sure though, i'd wait for someone with more experience to ok it first! But i know if it was me and that was Trinity at that age i would proberly have mixed a small amount of some organic nutes in with her water give her that dose next time i watered and take it from there. If the purple stems are not causing that much damage you might do more harm than good messing with them, i think we both need to do some research.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm watching your grow now too...

Cheers!


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 22, 2008)

Cheers for the advice Hmmm. I gave them some nutes yesterday or the day before so maybe that will help but Im planning on chopping them at in less than 2 weeks (or one at least) so I think Ill just leave them and hope they make it through the next 2 weeks OK. It says from seed to harvest in 60 days and day 60 would be in about a week and a half so I might harvest C then and give the other 2 another week or 2, especially G because thats always been behind a good few days. Maybe I should nute the hell out of G and see what happens?! Lol, maybe not, but maybe one more dose for her. Trinity looks SO much fuller in the buds than mine tho, youve done something right! Its just annoying that its affected the buds, if mine looked like yours I wouldnt care about what the leaves looked like!! But when its affecting the bud you want to do something about it. I might have a good research later on...

P.S Im so sick of this drought!!! Im also sick of dealers not knowing anything about weed and telling you a load of shit that you know isnt true. I just want a nice reliable dealer who grows it themselves and knows whats what. It sucks. Im sick of giving money to these idiots that dont give a shit about the quality of the weed or how much they fuck you about. Theyre the winners whilst weeds still illegal. Then we can get sent to jail for simply trying to grow some nice stuff for ourselves which bypasses these f*ckers, stops the black market getting the money and keeps us happy and quiet! Ohhhh Im just so annoyed at the mo, I want a decent spliff :'(


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 22, 2008)

Aww that free cat pic is horrible!


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2008)

live cats are so much better and dont smell as bad, most the time lol.


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 22, 2008)

i get you queen bee its so gay when its dry but good news i got a dealer today through my sis and its the best shit i have smoked to this day as yet and its called black widow i on my 16th shottie atm lol love it ......


----------



## dangreen (Sep 22, 2008)

Any new pictures?


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 23, 2008)

Sure. Heres some from today

Pics are A, A, C, C, G

The pistils on A and C are turning brown quite quickly now. Still no fattening up of the buds tho!!!


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 23, 2008)

C doesnt have nearly as much purple in her leaves as the other two (although her leaves are weird and not right from what I think is the heat from the old cupboard) which is interesting. When I feed them I do usually concentrate on her a little bit more and maybe give her more juice than the others because shes always been so beautiful! So maybe I should have fed the other ones more.


----------



## jman,tokerforlife (Sep 23, 2008)

Pretty short plants,but you get your yield alot faster,look for 20g a plant if they stay as good lookin as they are now,and put up some mylar,u can get it out of emergency kit at wal-mart,foil has hot spots,other than that looks good chic


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 23, 2008)

Dont think Il get 20g a plant to be honest, especially not off G, shes got the fewest and smallest buds. We dont have wal-mart here (UK), it reminds me of that south park episode lol! I might look into getting some mylar for the next lot but dont have the money to be getting more stuff in yet  Thanks for the comments tho!


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 23, 2008)

hey queen bee what plants are they and insted of mylar use mirrors ini


----------



## buddha42Osmoka (Sep 23, 2008)

wow i havnt been online in about 4 weeks and holy shit ur plants got beautiful!! good luck with them


----------



## buddha42Osmoka (Sep 23, 2008)

how big are they now?


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Buddha! A is about 29 inches (not including pots) and A and G are about 26 inches.

A is looking a little worse for wear. A few of her leaves came off with a little tug (first picture). Some of the leaves have brown spots. Im worried that this is a disease and might make the bud not healthy to smoke, any ideas anyone?

So A's not looking great, and also the pistils have started going amber which seems to be happening quite quick. It is 8 weeks at the end of this week / beginning of next week tho so maybe this should be happening now? I thought that maybe coz shes dying shes getting on with it, whereas the other 2 are being slower and doing it properley coz theyre healthier?


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i got a pile of old leavs like that sitting next to my bed lol, i never tug them off tho just lift them and if shes finished with them they will fall off on their own


----------



## hmmm123 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi queenbee, not sure if this is the case for you but when i had brown spots on my leaves i think it was nute burn and that i had overwatered relesing to many nutes that where in the soil. Not sure if that's the case for you though. I wouldn't worry to much about a few fan leaves falling off at this stage Trinity has shed loads of hers in the last few weeks. What i do is just give them a little pull and i mean little and if there dead they just drop off if they don't drop of i leave them on till there dead. Did i say there looking good! I'm just gonna go have a look though my pics for you and see when my pistals started turing amber. Going by my terrible pics lol, i think they started turing amber about 8 weeks so i wouldn't worry to much. Here's a pic of Trinity at 8 weeks for you just incase you want to compare or something!







QueenBee said:


> Thanks Buddha! A is about 29 inches (not including pots) and A and G are about 26 inches.
> 
> A is looking a little worse for wear. A few of her leaves came off with a little tug (first picture). Some of the leaves have brown spots. Im worried that this is a disease and might make the bud not healthy to smoke, any ideas anyone?
> 
> So A's not looking great, and also the pistils have started going amber which seems to be happening quite quick. It is 8 weeks at the end of this week / beginning of next week tho so maybe this should be happening now? I thought that maybe coz shes dying shes getting on with it, whereas the other 2 are being slower and doing it properley coz theyre healthier?


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Hmmm! Trinitys fatter  ! I wouldnt think it would be overwatering, if anything I think I maybe dont give them enough sometimes! Its really only on A as well and they get treated pretty much the same so Im stumped. I didnt pull the leaves that hard  but maybe ill wait for them to fall off from now on just in case... I think A will be the first to get the chop as she now has the most plump buds and most brown hairs but Ill try hang on another week, maybe less. I moved the 125w light on its side in a last attempt to boost yield. The el ninos will suffer from the light going up there but I dont care much about them anyway. Aww poor things. 

Pics are all of them with the new set up (they have also been spread out a bit more to get more light to the lower branches hopefully), A, A close up, A close up, C, C close up and G (being as bushy as ever!).


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2008)

cant u raise the el ninos up to meet the lights, like put an upside down pot underneath em lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 26, 2008)

I could, but to be honest I couldnt be arsed with the faff! I keep dreaming about the plants now, think its coz of the drought, I keep dreaming that theyre swelling up and getting huge juicy buds. Lol, crazy lady in the hall!


----------



## hmmm123 (Sep 26, 2008)

I forgot to mention not sure if you wanna try it though! But i put a bottle with water sugar and yeast in my cab at about 7 weeks to give Trinity some more CO2 think that's what it was called! Just shaked the bottle up every day. Give me a mo and i'll try find you the link where i got the info from will edit it in if i do find it. I couldn't find the same guide i got the idea from but here is a simlar one, you could just down size it a bit to suit your grow space. https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=262



QueenBee said:


> Cheers Hmmm! Trinitys fatter  ! I wouldnt think it would be overwatering, if anything I think I maybe dont give them enough sometimes! Its really only on A as well and they get treated pretty much the same so Im stumped. I didnt pull the leaves that hard  but maybe ill wait for them to fall off from now on just in case... I think A will be the first to get the chop as she now has the most plump buds and most brown hairs but Ill try hang on another week, maybe less. I moved the 125w light on its side in a last attempt to boost yield. The el ninos will suffer from the light going up there but I dont care much about them anyway. Aww poor things.
> 
> Pics are all of them with the new set up (they have also been spread out a bit more to get more light to the lower branches hopefully), A, A close up, A close up, C, C close up and G (being as bushy as ever!).


----------



## QueenBee (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats a cool tip, if I could be arsed to do it lol!

This is about day 58 for A and she looks very ripe so I think she'll be getting the chop on thursday, ooh exciting! I have a nice big bag of bud now  so Im not being impatient with them anymore! I will cut off the main buds on A and leave the bottom ones to ripen a bit more. C doesnt look ready yet and neither does G so I havnt set a date to start chopping them yet. G has quickly got more brown pistils over the past couple of days so shes getting there. Oh and another timer broke so they only had 2 hours dark the past 2 nights. Stupid timers, thats the second one. Ive got my extension lead plugged into it, has anyone else had this problem?! Two seems to be more than just bad luck!

Photos are A, A, A, A, C, C, C, G


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2008)

looking yummy how they smelling? iv blown 3 timers, i buy the slightly expensive ones now and its allgood £9 instead of £4


----------



## o8supersamxix (Sep 30, 2008)

hey again what cfls are you using i got loads now three 20 watt and loads lil 11watt and 25 watt and also i am using a 500 watt halogen flood light and since that 500 watt light been put there my plants growing fucking amazing what you think ??


----------



## vcrew.gambit (Sep 30, 2008)

Halogen? Are you nuts? Don't do that.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice lowryder 2's i got some under a 400w hps and the look alot diffrent than yours im 2 weeks flower will get pics this week i topped and fimm'd mine and also got 2 good clones you should try cloning they get bigger then they sau i will post some pics tomorrow


----------



## repvip (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice grow man!! Looking good! I have 20 feminized Lowryder 2 x AK47's for my next grow.. I can't wait! Lowryder 2 gave great results.. my hopes are high.

Johnny: post some pics man... would be curious to see clones from a ruderalis strain for sure.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 1, 2008)

johnnyt2184 said:


> nice lowryder 2's i got some under a 400w hps and the look alot diffrent than yours im 2 weeks flower will get pics this week i topped and fimm'd mine and also got 2 good clones you should try cloning they get bigger then they sau i will post some pics tomorrow


I read that they cant be cloned. Its coz of their short life cycle and autoflowering properties (hardly any veg stage) so maybe what youve got isnt lowryder? 

Supersam - I think you can use floodlights but using the floodlight might be a bit dangerous and expensive. Also I think you'd need to switch to a sodium light when they start flowering. But I dont know much about non-cfl lighting. I went with the CFLs coz they looked easier, cheaper and safer. You should definately get on ebay and look at the BIG dual cfls, the 125watt or 250 watt ones. Theyre about £30 each (dont forget you need the hanger plug bit to use it lol) but one can last you throughout your whole grow and I imagine that would be a lot safer. 

Mr West - I dont like the smell all that much. I dont think it smells much of weed. Its very strong and.. pungent? If I touch the leaves my fingers get sticky and stink. Im hoping thats good but I dont have high hopes for the taste of it!


I totally went back on what I said the other night and I cut 2 small branches off A. Not coz I couldnt wait tho, coz I wanted a couple of branches each night for a few nights to see if theres a difference in the smoke. So I made my cardboard box with string to hang them and the 2 branches are sat drying now! Ill put a pic up later. 

And ALSO! I got some lowlife seeds ordered so Im very excited about that, cant wait for it all to start over again! Theyre Lowlife (automatic) White Russian which is a cross between Lowryder and a White Russian (a White Russian is AK47 crossed with White Widow). I think Ill start a new journal when they arrive, I hope everyone will pop in to say hi!


----------



## hmmm123 (Oct 1, 2008)

yer your along the right lines there queenbee it's not that they can't be cloned because maybe they can, it's just pointless because you can't stop an autoflowering strain from flowering. They have basically no veg stage like you said which makes cloning pretty pointless, especially when you can't stop them from flowering. You can veg most normal strains for as long as you like becuase they go by lights as to when they start to flower (hens why you put them to 12/12 when you want to flower them.) But with an autoflowering strain that is not the case, they go by the age of the plant not by light sechedules. Basically an autoflowering strain will flower when it is ready to and you can't stop it from flowering! 



QueenBee said:


> I read that they cant be cloned. Its coz of their short life cycle and autoflowering properties (hardly any veg stage) so maybe what youve got isnt lowryder?


----------



## jackonthebox (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice looking plants!! If you're stilling having a problem with the light timing because of no timer, I know a lot of people put their plants in 24/48 hour complete darkness right before they chop so might consider that... just a suggestion.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 1, 2008)

That would be an idea but G is a few days behind so G and C will need longer, and then hopefully my new seeds will arrive and theyl be going straight in there! Im going to do the next lot in stages, like 4 seeds first then a week later another 2 and so on, just to keep it interesting lol and maybe theyl get more light if theyr not all massive, dont know, we'l see how that one goes. Im going to start rambling so Im off to bed, night all


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 2, 2008)

I got my Automatic White Russian seeds today! Very quick service! So Im starting a new journal for them, Id love everyone to check in from time to time and help make my next grow just as fun! 


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/115825-auto-white-russian-white-widow.html


Anyway heres the pic of my drying box as promised, not that its very exciting to look at. Those 2 buds have been hanging since Tuesday night. I think a bit more of A will be getting the chop tonight as its day 60 for her, Ill leave some a bit longer and Im not chopping any off C or G yet.


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2008)

im on my way lol


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 3, 2008)

how your plants doing ???


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 3, 2008)

Theyre doing good! I havnt cut anymore off A yet, Ill maybe give it another day or two. G's leaves have started dying now. C's pistils are taking their time going brown so she needs a little while yet. C is very crystally tho. 

Pics are A, A, C, C, C, G


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 4, 2008)

Well theres been a bit of excitement tonight. After watching some of those ready set grow vids on youtube (thanks mr west) I decided to give them a good flush so Ive had them all in the bath drenching them through with water! Wish Id done this more often to get rid of all the bad stuff building up. I tried not to get too much run off before to keep my cupboard dry. Ill try regular flushing next time tho.

When I was doing this I noticed that C's pistils are mostly brown and the leaves up at the top near the bud were going brown. I dont like the idea of smoking leaves that are brown, what if theyre diseased? Will it be harmful? So I cut the top off her, hoping to stop the spread of this leaf browning. She does actually look ready now tho so I might only leave her another day or two but Id like to try give the flushing a teeny bit of a chance to work. The first pic shows the top of C hanging up. I think it looks bigger than it is tho coz its not very densely packed and there are lots of leaves still on. I got my fingers sticky as hell just pulling a few leaves off. It was like glue and I had to scrub my fingers about 5 times! 

A still has a few white pistils so she can have another day or few. 

G is surprisingly nice. I didnt get to see much of her but when I took her out she has some nice buds and lots of her pistils are brown. So lots of hervesting to come soon! I wish I had a microscope but funds dont allow at the mo. Im having to judge by time and the colour of the pistils. Its been nearly 9 weeks now tho. 

Pics are drying box, A and C, C, C, G, G


----------



## wwbang (Oct 4, 2008)

Really impressive so far well done for sticking with it!

I'm planning to start a grow with 125W CFL but thinking now it may not be enough :/


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 4, 2008)

where did you get the sockets for your 150watt cfls?, i have one and it is funking huge and i cant find a mogul socket for it anywhere! any ideas?


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

never wash off the sticky residue hun u can make finger hash out of it, jus rub it off into little balls and save it up till u have enough to fill a bowel or make a worm to put in a joint. Finger hash fucks u up lol, i love it. yeah its now u should be aware of bud rot which can start wen the leaves die and are not removed from the bud


----------



## hmmm123 (Oct 5, 2008)

Or if your a bit OCD like me then wear gloves lol, i have ome bright blue surgical ones!



mr west said:


> never wash off the sticky residue hun u can make finger hash out of it, jus rub it off into little balls and save it up till u have enough to fill a bowel or make a worm to put in a joint. Finger hash fucks u up lol, i love it. yeah its now u should be aware of bud rot which can start wen the leaves die and are not removed from the bud


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont think it would have been possible to rub my fingers together and mae a ball! Ive been wondering if to get some sugar paper to rest them on when im playing with the buds. Then the sugar paper will get covered and I can eat it or make cookies with it! Just a random thought. 
So, mr west, should I pick off the dying leaves on the plants?



wwbang said:


> Really impressive so far well done for sticking with it!
> 
> I'm planning to start a grow with 125W CFL but thinking now it may not be enough :/


 
Hmmm123 did great with just one 125w CFL but then she only had one plant. I think it should be plenty for one plant maybe even two?




where did you get the sockets for your 150watt cfls?, i have one and it is funking huge and i cant find a mogul socket for it anywhere! any ideas?

I got my socket with the bulb when I bought it on ebay. You can get the sockets from ebay by themselves, think the cheapest ones are about £8 or something


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2008)

i regularly prune any dead matter on my plants once its dead it starts to decompose and thats where mould starts and bud rot


----------



## hmmm123 (Oct 5, 2008)

Take the dead leaves off now! Wish i had off! But i left a few of the little ones one cos they where not complety dead and where really frosty, bad idea wish i hadn't know after just checking Trinity 



mr west said:


> i regularly prune any dead matter on my plants once its dead it starts to decompose and thats where mould starts and bud rot


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 5, 2008)

righteous, thanks congrats on your plants


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 6, 2008)

Yesterday I chopped down C because all her pistils were brown and Im getting more and more worried about bud rot. So A also came down today. Im leaving G for now because she still has a few white pistils but now her leaves are going brown (took the dead leaves off). So pics are the drying boxes. The first two pics are C, the next two are A then G all by herself in the cupboard! It looks like A has produced more although its hard to compare coz C's buds have dried a bit and shrunk a little. Also, I found a seed! Yay! On A which is good coz I actually think I like her the best after C's dissapointing non-bud-swelling. Do I need to let the seed dry or can I plant it straight away? There wasnt any more seeds in the area so I dont think Ive ruined the bud. I hope I get a few more seeds tho. Ive now got the buds in the boxes by the fire (which isnt on all the time) which Im hoping will dry it a bit quicker. The bits I cut off A a few days ago still arnt properley dry so its not drying too quick so Im hoping it will be an OK smoke, but Im more concerned about getting it dry and safe than the taste.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah better safe than sorry, i think the drying is one of the hardest parts lol im soo impatent lol i smoke half mine uncured lol


----------



## wackymack (Oct 6, 2008)

dont cure and dry in the light,u want it to be dryed and cured in the dark,light degrades and breaks down the active thc,the dark converts and activates the nonthc into active thc.

read this please...

*Marijuana*

*Cannabinoids (THC, CBD, CBN...)*



*The Active Ingredients Of Cannabis*

Cannabis products include marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil. 
*THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol)* gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high. 
*CBD (Cannabidiol)* increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 
Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a buzz or stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired. 
*CBN (Cannabinol)* is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high. 
CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. Marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid. 
*THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin)* is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner. Weed that smells strong (prior to smoking) might indicate a high level of THCV. 
*CBC (Cannabichromene)* is probably not psychoactive in pure form but is thought to interact with THC to enhance the high. 
*CBL (Cannabicyclol)* is a degradative product like CBN. Light converts CBC to CBL. 
If you are a grower, you can experiment with different strains of cannabis to produce the various qualities you seek. A medical user looking for something with sleep inducing properties might want to produce a crop that has high levels of CBD. 
Another user looking for a more energetic stone will want to grow a strain that has high levels of THC and low levels of CBD. In general, Cannabis sativa has lower levels of CBD and higher levels of THC. Cannabis indica has higher amounts of CBD and lower amounts of THC than sativa. See marijuana strains. 


*For a more scientific description*, see below for an excerpt from marijuana growers guide by Mel Frank. 
Cannabis is unique in many ways. Of all plants, it is the only genus known to produce chemical substances known as herbal cannabinoids. These cannabinoids are the psychoactive ingredients of marijuana; they are what get you high, buzzed, or stoned. By 1974, there were 37 naturally occurring cannabinoids that had been discovered. 
There are 3 types of cannabinoids: 
--- Herbal: occur naturally only in the cannabis plant 
--- Endogenous: produced naturally by humans and other animals 
--- Synthetic: cannabinoids produced in a lab 
Most of the cannabinoids appear in very small amounts (less than .01 percent of total cannabinoids) and are not considered psychoactive, or else not important to the high. Many are simply homologues or analogues (similar structure or function) to the few major cannabinoids which are listed. 
There are several numbering systems used for cannabinoids. The system used here is based on formal chemical rules for numbering pyran compounds (any of a class of organic compounds of the heterocyclic series in which five carbon atoms and one oxygen atom are present in a ring structure). Another common system is used more by Europeans and is based on a monoterpenoid system which is more useful considering the biogenesis of the compound. 


*Tetrahydrocannabinol - THC*

Delta 9-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol - delta-9 THC is the main psychotomimetic (mindbending) ingredient of marijuana. Estimates state that 70 to 100 percent of the marijuana high results from the delta-9 THC present. It occurs in almost all cannabis in concentrations that vary from traces to about 95 percent of all the cannabinoids in the sample. 
In very potent strains, carefully prepared marijuana can be 30 percent delta-9 THC by dry weight (seeds and stems removed from flowering buds). Buds are the popular name given to masses of female flowers that form distinct clusters. 
Delta 8-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol - delta-8 THC is reported in low concentration, less than one percent of the delta-9 THC present. Its activity is slightly less than that of delta-9 THC. It may be an artefact of the extraction/analysis process. Almost everyone who uses the term THC, refers to delta-9 THC and delta-8 THC combined, as THC. 


*Cannabidiol - CBD*

Cannabidiol - CBD also occurs in almost all strains. Concentration range from none, to about 95 percent of the total cannabinoids present. THC and CBD are the two most abundant naturally occurring cannabinoids. CBD is not psychotomimetic in the pure form, although it does have sedative, analgesic, and antibiotic properties. 
In order for CBD to affect the high, THC must be present in quantities ordinarily psychoactive. CBD can contribute to the high by interacting with THC to potentiate (enhance) or antagonize (interfere or lessen) certain qualities of the high. 
CBD appears to potentiate the depressant effects of THC and antagonize is excitatory effects. CBD also delays the onset of the high but can make it last considerably longer (as much as twice as long). The kind of grass that takes a while to come on but keeps coming on. 
Opinions are conflicting as to whether it increases or decreases the intensity of the high, intensity and high being difficult to define. Terms such as knock-out or sleepy, dreamlike, or melancholic are often used to describe the high from grass with sizeable proportions of CBD and THC. 
When only small amounts of THC are present with high proportions of CBD, the high is more of a buzz, and the mind feels dull and the body de-energized. 


*Cannabinol - CBN*

Cannabinol - CBN is not produced by the plant per se. It is the degradation (oxidative) product of THC. Fresh samples of marijuana contain very little CBN but curing, poor storage, or processing such as when making hashish, can cause much of the THC to be oxidized to CBN. Pure forms of CBN have at most 10 percent of the psychoactivity of THC. 
Like CBD, it is suspected of potentiating certain aspects of the high, although so far these effects appear to be slight. CBN seems to potentiate THC's disorienting qualities. One may feel more dizzy or drugged or generally messed up but not necessarily higher. 
In fact, with a high proportion of CBN, the high may start well but feels as if it never quite reaches its peak, and when coming down one feels tired or sleepy. High CBN in homegrown grass is not desirable since it represents a loss of 90 percent of the psychoactivity of its precursor THC. 


*Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV*

Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV or THV is the propyl homologue of THC. In the aromatic ring the usual five-carbon pentyl is replaced by a short three-carbon propyl chain. The propyl cannabinoids have so far been found in some strains originating from Southeast and Central Asia and parts of Africa. 
In one study, THCV made up to 48.23 percent (Afghanistan strain) and 53.69 percent (South Africa) of the cannabinoids found. We've seen no reports on its activity in humans. From animal studies it appears to be much faster in onset and quicker to dissipate than THC. It may be the constituent of one or two toke grass, but its activity appears to be somewhat less than that of THC. Some people use the term THC to refer collectively to delta-9 THC, delta-8 THC, and THCV. 
An interesting note is that people who have a prescription for Marinol (synthetic medical THC) may be tested for THCV. Marinol contains no THCV, if a person tests positive it means they have been using marijuana, or another cannabis product. This is usually sufficient grounds to terminate the prescription of a person who has signed a contract not to ingest any cannabis while taking Marinol. 


*Cannabichromene - CBC*

Cannabichromene - CBC is another major cannabinoid, although it is found in smaller concentrations than CBD and THC. It was previously believed that is was a minor constituent, but more exacting analysis showed that the compound often reported as CBD may actually be CBC. 
Relative to THC and CBD, its concentration in the plants is low, probably not exceeding 20 percent of total cannabinoids. CBC is believed not to be psychotomimetic in humans; however, its presence in plants is purportedly very potent has led to the suspicion that it may be interacting with THC to enhance the high. 


*Cannabicyclol - CBL*

Cannabicyclol (CBL) is a degradative product like CBN. During extraction, light converts CBC to CBL. There are no reports on its activity in humans, and it is found in small amounts, if at all, in fresh plant material. 


*Cannabinoids And The High*

The marijuana high is a complex experience. It involves a wide range of psychical, physical, and emotional responses. The high is a subjective experience based in the individual and one's personality, mood, disposition, and experience with the drug. 
Given the person, the intensity of the high depends primarily on the amount of THC present in the marijuana. Delta-9 THC is the main ingredient of marijuana and must be present in sufficient quantities for a good marijuana high. 
People who smoke grass that has very little cannabinoids other than delta-9 THC usually report that the high is very intense. Most people that don't smoke daily will feel something from a joint having delta-9 THC of 3 percent concentration to material. 
*Cannabis products having* a THC concentration of 5-10 percent would be considered good, 10-25 percent would be considered very good, and over 25 percent would be excellent quality by daily users standards. In general, we use potency to mean the sum effects of the cannabinoids and the overall high induced. 
Marijuana is sometimes rated more potent than the content of delta-9 THC alone would suggest. It also elicits qualitatively different highs. The reasons for this have not been sorted out. Few clinical studies with known combinations of several cannabinoids have been undertaken with human subjects. 
So far, different highs and possibly higher potency seem to be due to the interaction of delta-9 THC and other cannabinoids (THCV,CBD,CBN, and possibly CBC). Except for THCV, in the pure form, these other cannabinoids do not have much psychoactivity. 
*Another possibility for* higher potency is that homologues of delta-9 THC with longer side chains at C-3 (and higher activity) might be found in certain marijuana strains. 
Compounds with longer side chains have been made in laboratories and their activity is sometimes much higher, with estimates over 500 times that of natural delta-9 THC. 
The possibility that there are non-cannabinoids that are psychoactive or interacting with the cannabinoids has not been investigated in detail. Non-cannabinoids with biological activity have been isolated from the plants, but only in very small quantities. 
*None are known* to be psychotomimetic. However, they may contribute to the overall experience in non-mental ways, such as the stimulation of the appetite. 
Different blends of cannabinoids account for the different qualities of intoxication produced by different strains of cannabis. The intensity of the high depends primarily on the amount of delta-9 THC present and on the method of ingestion. 
A complex drug such as marijuana affects the mind and body in many ways. Sorting out what accounts for what response can become quite complex.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 6, 2008)

What about my beautiful little seed? What do I need to do to it before I plant it?


----------



## wackymack (Oct 6, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> What about my beautiful little seed? What do I need to do to it before I plant it?


germinate it,thats all u need to do


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! Ill be getting it planted then...


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

have u germed it? or u jus gonna drop it in soil?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 7, 2008)

Im just going to put it in soil. I personally think its more risky germinating then moving them to plant (maybe just the way I do it lol). Going to plant it in a few mins when Ive finished my spliff and cuppa tea!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

is the kettle still hot cuz im gasping lol?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 7, 2008)

Here ya go!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2008)

SLUUUUURRRRRRRRRRPP! ahhhhhhh! I needed that thanks queenie


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok so the situation now is that C has been on top of the fire to finish drying (after being hung for a few days) and is adequately dry. The first pic is on the scales. I cut off the majority of the stalks and it came to 3/4 oz. Ive had a couple of bits off her as well so thats good!

A is still hanging (second pic)

G is half chopped (third pic) with some still on the plant ripening a bit more (fourth pic)

Ive been smoking it for a few days now tho so bits have been taken here and there!


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

U got all the episodes of friends lol. So ar eu happy with what u have done?


----------



## lorrie1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Lowryder 2 can be a little bit difficult . Ive grown this a few times with mixed results, These are an auto flowering, feminised strain that shouldnt need the light cycle changed, but ive found this isnt exactly true, When they say it will only take 60- 70 days i would always add a few more weeks onto that. You say that epsom salts is good, that is true as it is basically magnesium sulphate (half a tea spoon to 1 liter water) I wouldnt add any unless the leaves are turning yellow, most fert has trace amounts of magnesium in it. Looking at your pics the plants are to young for a seroius nute dose, this can burn the roots and kill your babies. hope this helps


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 9, 2008)

Whats this guy on about?

Yes Mr West Im happy as Larry with my grow! I have a nice tub of good shit and more still to come - its all goood! I even got a few free seeds out of them! If I could keep this growing thing going and get to the point where I only smoke my own bud that would be the ideal situation. This lot should keep me amused for the rest of the month I think


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 9, 2008)

lorrie1 said:


> Lowryder 2 can be a little bit difficult . Ive grown this a few times with mixed results, These are an auto flowering, feminised strain that shouldnt need the light cycle changed, but ive found this isnt exactly true, When they say it will only take 60- 70 days i would always add a few more weeks onto that. You say that epsom salts is good, that is true as it is basically magnesium sulphate (half a tea spoon to 1 liter water) I wouldnt add any unless the leaves are turning yellow, most fert has trace amounts of magnesium in it. Looking at your pics the plants are to young for a seroius nute dose, this can burn the roots and kill your babies. hope this helps


huh? this really confused me? dont he relise you just finished your first grow and your on your second?

well done for getting 3/4 of the one plant with cfl's queenbee im impressed. 
if i get a half of each plant i'l be more than happy. keep up the good work.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 9, 2008)

Well Ive just gathered A together and weighed it and its just over an oz. Its still a teensy bit damp in places so Id say an oz a good measurement. So thats awesome! When its dry Im just putting it in plastic bags, keeping the bags open and mixing it round every day for a few days. G is still half up and half drying in the box. Pic is all of A's bud on the scales


----------



## wackymack (Oct 9, 2008)

get masonjars,plastic bags are bad since the thc chemicly binds and sticks to the plastic,causing some thc to be lossed and the only way to get the thc off the plastic bag is with alcohol. thc will stick to glass but it wont really stay,it barely will stick,mason jars are better to use


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Well Ive just gathered A together and weighed it and its just over an oz. Its still a teensy bit damp in places so Id say an oz a good measurement. So thats awesome! When its dry Im just putting it in plastic bags, keeping the bags open and mixing it round every day for a few days. G is still half up and half drying in the box. Pic is all of A's bud on the scales


good haul honey bee, i bet ur chuffed aint ya, I would be lol


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont have any jars at the mo, I might have to sacrifice some THC for the sake of storage :/

And yep, very chuffed so far! It would be great to have a mixed variety auto pack and be harvesting different strains and seeing how theyre different, but maybe that will come in the future sometime!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

there is a small varity in autos if u look for them
Auto flowering cannabis seeds
Lowryder cannabis seeds
Lowlife cannabis seeds
http://www.headsite.com/auto-hindu-kush-x-auto-ak-47--lowlife-seeds-303-p.asp
jus a few i found for ya


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 10, 2008)

if you aint got jars brown paper bags do the job


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2008)

brown paper bags wont do the job of jars, the oposit infact and they will dry the buds out further and they will not be cured. U need something air tight to cure it.


----------



## wackymack (Oct 10, 2008)

*Now thats a Lowryder2*  and it has 30 days to go...


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

great grow thread! + rep for you! so even though there auto flowering can you do 12 12? im working with no space at all really. and want to keep them nice and small. so i have ak47 X LR female auto flowering. i need them to stay under 12in. any advice? thanks ahead of time


----------



## wackymack (Oct 10, 2008)

regular light cycle and use like 4oz cups,u will get like a 3g plant x lets say u do a dozen feminized and u will get 36g total


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 10, 2008)

wackymack said:


> regular light cycle and use like 4oz cups,u will get like a 3g plant x lets say u do a dozen feminized and u will get 36g total


thanks!!! i have like id say 6-8oz cups, and would like to keep them no larger then 12in. so im starting with 2 plants. with a led, please dont start in on me. i also have a very hot room. so using the led lamp will keep the heat to a minimum. how many grams could i make with that? thanks for the help!


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2008)

led x 2 plants in 4oz cups = 12 gramms tops maybe 18g


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 11, 2008)

Danky^dank said:


> thanks!!! i have like id say 6-8oz cups, and would like to keep them no larger then 12in. so im starting with 2 plants. with a led, please dont start in on me. i also have a very hot room. so using the led lamp will keep the heat to a minimum. how many grams could i make with that? thanks for the help!


 
I dont know much about the leds, but from what Ive seen they look pants, maybe Im looking at the wrong ones. I doubt theyd grow more than 12 ins anyway under an LED? If they did, I would give them big pots but maybe top them to keep them shorter? That way youd get all the juicy side buds but loose the big one on top? Ive heard Lowryders dont top very well but if youre more concerned about space it might be the only option? Im just thinking if you restrict their root space to get a small plant youd probably not get much yield? Less so than just topping them? Mr west usually knows what hes talking about tho so listen to him, lol!


----------



## REEFA (Oct 11, 2008)

Ive just started growing Lowryder too , Tell me how these look , cheers


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks good, how old is it? Is the big CFL blue? Just reds better when theyre past seedling. But it looks healthy, v nice!


----------



## REEFA (Oct 12, 2008)

Just over a week now, when do you think i will need to start giving it nutrients? In a week or two? has any one yeilded an ounce or more from one of these ? REEFA


----------



## REEFA (Oct 12, 2008)

That Big one is a 125 w envirolite which only half is working because it was damaged when it arrived  i also have a 2ft flourecent tube which is red spectrum and a smaller blue flourecent tube


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 12, 2008)

Id get a big red CFL, reds more important to the autos coz they start flowering so early. Depends what soil or stuff youre using, i use miracle grow which should last them for a good few weeks, then i use a bloom type fertiliser. I got an oz off one of the plants in this grow, why not have a read...


----------



## REEFA (Oct 12, 2008)

Yea i will do i know your some Professional at the Lowriders so i asked you Bee


----------



## amsterdam_goodies (Oct 15, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> FYI Im not a bro Im a.. Ho?!quote]
> 
> 
> lemme get yo diggies girllllllllll


----------



## repvip (Oct 15, 2008)

A good rule of thumb is to start fertilizing when the cotlydons have turned yellow (the first two leaves that sprout).

Course... if you were using root stimulator, I suppose you would use it from the beginning.


----------



## wwbang (Oct 16, 2008)

This has been an awesome ride!!

Nice work. Do you know what your total haul was?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 16, 2008)

Its been great! I havnt finished drying G yet but A was about 1oz and C was about 3/4 oz (tho I took a few sneaky bits before weighing). Im thinking between a half and 3/4 off G but Ive took quite a bit off her (quick dried and smoked the top which was a fair nugget) so her total weight will be a bit under what she actualy yielded. I never thought id get up to an oz off each plant so its been a great result! I did leave most of the little frosty leaves on (not that many just its not pure bud) which i guess will help with the weight but theyre covered in crystally stuff so Im counting them in!


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

I did the very same with mine lol left the trim on . U must be stoked tho, great result QueenBee. I dont even bother trying to get a weight off my plants now, I just smoke it and see how long it lasts me lol


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 17, 2008)

G is still waiting to dry and be weighed, but heres a pic of the bottom half of G before i chopped it all off. Ill get pics of all the finished bud up when G's dry. More than halfs gone already tho! Mmmm


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh yea, the pic, oops


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2008)

thats a mad retro carpet queenie, where did u get it lol?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh its genuine 70's if not earlier! Its pretty trippy when ur high, see things move out the corner of ur eye but its just the carpet! (I think/hope)


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 17, 2008)

is that you in the picture?


----------



## wwbang (Oct 17, 2008)

that's awesome! great yeild 

im thinking of going with CFLs now instead of an HPS tube for my closet... hmm. watch this space ^__^


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 18, 2008)

I got G weighed finally last night and I got a good half (but I did take quite a bit from her before so Id say 3/4 would be a good estimate for her total yield). That would mean at least 2 1/2 oz off 3 plants. God Im getting thru it quick tho!

The pics are all the tubs of finished bud from A, C and G. Yummo


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

lol if u got it smoke it i say lmao


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 18, 2008)

Exactly. And i have nothing better to do at the moment coz Im still jobhunting. Ive got it pretty good at the mo, I dont want a job! Ah well, Ill enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

make hay wen the sun shines lol, one day urll remember days like these.


----------



## elenex7 (Oct 24, 2008)

It looks like you have flat white walls, if so you might want to take down the foil, lot of time the foil is so crinkly it directs the light in the wrong directions and can create hot spots


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 25, 2008)

elenex7 said:


> It looks like you have flat white walls, if so you might want to take down the foil, lot of time the foil is so crinkly it directs the light in the wrong directions and can create hot spots


^^^^^^^

 wtf?


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2008)

im guessing what that guy has done is, he replyed with out reading the whole thread.
Jus call me sherlock


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 25, 2008)

yeh prob looked at the front page and answered


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 25, 2008)

Theres pics of the finished bud just down there tho! Speaking of which, I thought Id put somepics of the bud up before I smoke it all! C seemed to be the most crystally.

Pics are A without flash x 2, A with flash, C without flash, C with flash, G without flash, G with flash.

The bud doesnt look as nice in the pics tho, the pistils seem to be showing up more and making it look dark and brown; its not its quite light coloured, crystally and lovely looking! I might be able to get some better pics before it all runs out but I cant promise anything! Also please note that this is not the total yield, Ive already smoked most of it; these pics are just for a better look at the good stuff!


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 26, 2008)

I remember telling myself to check check back. Lucky I stumbled upon. I gotta look back and see progress.

Cheers!


----------



## nightologist (Oct 29, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Theyve been smelling a bit now for a few weeks, they started off like tomato plant smell and became more and more weedy, now they just have a nice mix of each, nothing too strong... yet!
> 
> A is having some problems tho  Some of her leaves are going brown and patchy. Hoping its some sort of defficency or pH problem and not a disease. Hopefully getting some stuff to help pH and some nutes etc soon...


I think you have overfertilize the plant ... it dosn`t look like defficency of pH


----------



## Harrekin (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry to necro this thread, but I started my LR2 grow about a week ago...Im in Ireland, am using CFL's (about 272watts Red in total) and am growing in a wardrobe...so this journal was the business for me to read.

I literally spent about an hour reading it and looking at every photo...quality journal and educational as can be. 

Looking forward to reading your other journals (only joined tonight!).


----------



## Scubasteve420 (Jul 24, 2009)

I read a lot of this thread and am I right in seeing you planted beginning of Aug and harvested Oct? 

Also, how come you don't clone the plant instead of trying to get seeds?

Very nice finished product..Congrats!!!


----------



## floorboy (Jul 25, 2009)

startin my 1st grow lry2 ak48 what size is your cupboard


----------



## ashiztheman (Dec 31, 2010)

well done. pimp yo room and LST a lil bit.


----------



## basilbush (Jun 6, 2011)

just checked it out, epic grow ive got of them way to be on week eight hope they are like yours and ill be very happy  good job!


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

very old thred this one is aint spoke to queenbee in years lol


----------

